# Thanked Posts - Number Count



## Makenzie (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Mods, is it possible to see a number count of the people who thanked your posts while you are viewing your profile?  

When I see my 'thanks' increase I am always curious as to who thanked me and what post it was.  But if this thanker is not the first thanker to thank a post I made then I have to go through each one.  Just wondering.  Thanks.


----------



## Natural Glow (Oct 3, 2008)

Go to your profile and click the "Statistics" tab.

Scroll down to 

_Total Thanks_

Click on

_Find all thanked posts by Pretty Brown Eyes _

HTH


----------



## Makenzie (Oct 4, 2008)

Yeah I know about that.  But if I comment on Kim K and 4 pple thank me I was wondering if the actual number could be posted as well.  This way if a 5th person thanks that same post I'll automatically know it was that particular post that has now increased my number count and I won't have to click on all the individual thanked posts to find out.


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Oct 4, 2008)

What might help is if we get notification whenever we get thanks.  Another board I frequent does this: whenever someone thanks my post, I get notification that says "You have (# of) reputation comments".  When the link is clicked, I see which one of my posts was thanked and in which order. 

It's very helpful!


----------



## Makenzie (Oct 4, 2008)

Oooohh I'd like that!


----------



## Natural Glow (Oct 4, 2008)

Pretty Brown Eyes said:


> Yeah I know about that. But if I comment on Kim K and 4 pple thank me I was wondering if the actual number could be posted as well. This way if a 5th person thanks that same post I'll automatically know it was that particular post that has now increased my number count and I won't have to click on all the individual thanked posts to find out.


Hmmm :scratchch...I see what you mean. 



brooklyngal73 said:


> What might help is if we get notification whenever we get thanks. Another board I frequent does this: whenever someone thanks my post, I get notification that says "You have (# of) reputation comments". When the link is clicked, I see which one of my posts was thanked and in which order.
> 
> It's very helpful!


 
Yeah that would be nice.


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Oct 15, 2008)

Since we have a notification link that shows how many pm's/unread pic comments, etc. we have, can't another category be # of thanked posts?  When the link is clicked, it'll take you directly to your thanked posts (and in which order they were thanked).



brooklyngal73 said:


> What might help is if we get notification whenever we get thanks. Another board I frequent does this: whenever someone thanks my post, I get notification that says "You have (# of) reputation comments". When the link is clicked, I see which one of my posts was thanked and in which order.
> 
> It's very helpful!


----------

